# PubMed- New developments in the diagnosis and treatment of chronic prostatitis/chronic pelvic pain syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*New developments in the diagnosis and treatment of chronic prostatitis/chronic pelvic pain syndrome.*

Curr Opin Urol. 2013 Sep 30;

Authors: Pontari M, Giusto L

Abstract
PURPOSE OF REVIEW: To describe new developments in the diagnosis and treatment of chronic prostatitis/chronic pelvic pain syndrome (CPPS).
RECENT FINDINGS: Symptoms in men with chronic prostatitis/CPPS appear to cluster into a group with primarily pelvic or localized disease, and a group with more systemic symptoms. Several other chronic pain conditions can be associated with chronic prostatitis/CPPS, including irritable bowel syndrome, fibromyalgia, and chronic fatigue syndrome. Markers of neurologic inflammation and autoimmune disease parallel changes in symptoms after treatment. Treatment options include new alpha-blockers, psychological intervention, and prostate-directed therapy. The areas of acupuncture and pelvic floor physical therapy/myofascial release have received increased recent attention and appear to be good options in these patients. Future therapy may include antibodies to mediators of neurogenic inflammation and even treatment of bacteria in the bowel.
SUMMARY: The diagnosis of chronic prostatitis/CPPS must include conditions traditionally outside the scope of urologic practice but important for the care of men with chronic pelvic pain. The treatment is best done using multiple simultaneous therapies aimed at the different aspects of the condition.

PMID: 24080807 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

